# support group in L.A. area California



## jerry1127 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am new to this forum. I have this miserable IBS-D for years. Because of this IBS, I am homebound alot and am afraid to eat out, always take out from the restaurant. I would love to join any support group who are in the same situation like me.......


----------

